# Morminianism? Arminimormon?



## davdavis (Dec 9, 2013)

An interesting article is found in the LDS journal "Interpreter, A Journal of Mormon Scripture1," Louis Midgely reviews Roger Olson's opus "Against Calvinism". Reading it, one wonders if Olson is disturbed by the fact that he is being glowingly reviewed by a Mormon, who one would expect, he would not regard as a Christian. an example of Midgelys Paen to Olson is found here, "Latter Day saints who have encountered tulip-spouting countercult critics of their faith will, I am confident agree with Olson that God must be seen as
"the standard of moral goodness" and " the perfectly loving source of love. pg 178".

The fact is that Arminians, like Mormons seek a God that will cooperate with them not a God to which they must submit. In Mormonism God, like the Gods of classical paganism, is merely a man exalted to Godhood.
While the God of Arminianism is ostensibly the God of the Bible, He is in many ways reduced to being less than a man in that he is bound to have an indiscriminate love for all men whether they Love or Hate him, whether they are suffering damnation or in his presence in heaven.

One does not know what Olson's feelings must be at seeing his work supported from such a source.
I hope that if he hears of it, that it will give him pause and cause him to reconsider his views.

David Davis
PCA Montgomery
Dave,s Ravings


----------

